# Debuggen von "waiting for uevents to be processed"

## Erdie

Ich habe mir ein neues Laptop eingerichtet. Der Hauptanwendungszweck soll der Betrieb der in meiner Signatur beschriebenen  Soundkarte sein. 

Der Adapter ist eine Cardbus Karte, wenn ich sie einstecke, bleibt die Maschine im Status "waiting for uevents to be processed" stehen. In dem Moment wird u. a. die Firmware der Karte geladen. Jetzt ist nicht klar, wo es wirklich hängt. Die Frage ist, wie man den Prozess sichtbar machen kann, der dort im Hintergrund abläuft. Kann das jemand sagen?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## yuhu

"udevadm monitor" als root sollte dir die udev events anzeigen

----------

## Erdie

Danke ! Aber leider habe ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch keine Shell, und ebenso keinen ssh Server. Kann man noch was sehen wenn man die Maschine rebootet und es dann ausführt?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Steck doch die Karte erst rein wenn das Laptop hoch gefahren ist.

Guck mal in die /etc/udev/udev.conf und schreib da mal udev_log="debug" rein.

Vielleicht siehst du dann mehr.

Sebastian

----------

## Erdie

Das mit dem log ist ein guter Hinweis. Das werde ich ausprobieren.

Die Karte hinterher reinstecken wird nicht viel bringen weil die RME Cardbus Karten nicht wirklich hotplugfähig sind. D. h. bei einem funktionierenden System geht das auch nur, wenn man die Karte beim Hochfahren eingesteckt hat. Ich weiß nicht warum aber es ist leider so.

----------

## Erdie

Die logdaten scrollen nach oben weg. Werden die irgendwo hingeschrieben? Wenn der Rechner hängt, muß ich ausschalten und ich kann nichts mehr lesen.

----------

